# Orchid Room



## Justin (Jan 3, 2015)

Was doing some work today in our orchid room and figured i'd share a pic. Lots of good stuff budding up right now!


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool! What a lot of different light sources!


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2015)

fibre said:


> Cool! What a lot of different light sources!



it's a patchwork for sure as I've just added lights as my collection grew: MH, HPS, T-12 and compact fluorescent LOL. I've found my roths definitely prefer the HPS over MH.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Everything looks quote healthy, especially that bench with the jumbo's. Are those the roths? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2015)

pretty much everything is roths, well maybe half of all the plants.  there are some big lowii in there too.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 3, 2015)

Your plants look great!

Where do you keep your humidity at?


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey- How come the floor is clean and not warped

Things are looking really good Justin. What are the real big plants on the left top shelf?


----------



## abax (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, I was going to comment on the clean and orderly aspect of a great
growing room. Your plants look wonderfully well-grown. The floor looks
like Pergo and that flooring will take just about anything.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like you need some space. I'd be happy to foster a few for you! 

On the reals how are the Raptor x babies fairing?


----------



## troy (Jan 4, 2015)

All those lights create alot of heat, l don't see any fans? What do u use for humudity? GREAT GROW AREA!!! I'm jealous lol..


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

RNCollins, for the winter i try to keep them at 30-50%. We have a large whole-house humidifier that works pretty well. In the summer the RH is around 50%. I de-humidify the basement in the summer too.

Rick the big plants on the left are lowii. They are monsters but the biggest one flowers twice per year so they are worth it. 

Abax the floor is real wood but it is sealed with oil-based polyurethane. I take all the trays out to the front porch to water everything (yes it's a pain) so the floor only has to contend with some drops here and there. (The other room is where we keep our small dogs and that room got a triple coat to protect from their frequent "accidents"). So far so good.

Adam the Raptor flask is doing great. I'll have to post some flask updates soon.

Troy, the heat isn't too bad since the ceilings are so high. There is plenty of air circulation in the house so i don't need to use fans for the plants. It's difficult enough to keep them wet as it is.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 4, 2015)

The Taj Mahal of orchids!!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 4, 2015)

Really nice growing area. It looks clean, neat, and well organized. Wonderful.


----------



## Clark (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great.
We must run dehumidifier full time in basement. I use the water on the pitcher plants and orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2015)

I wonder what is on the other side of the room...


----------



## abax (Jan 5, 2015)

Please send my apologies to your real wood floors. We just installed Pergo
after a lot of nasty dog scratches on white oak floors. Seventeen years of
dogs sliding around did 'em in.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2015)

abax said:


> Please send my apologies to your real wood floors. We just installed Pergo
> after a lot of nasty dog scratches on white oak floors. Seventeen years of
> dogs sliding around did 'em in.



i hear you! dogs can be tough on floors, but the things we do for love


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome setup, Justin!


----------



## Heather (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2015)

Clean and well-organized!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 7, 2015)

I see lots of floor spaceoke:


----------



## Justin (Jan 7, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> I see lots of floor spaceoke:



ha ha i just had to get all the trays off the floors after the better half kept articulating her dissatisfaction.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 7, 2015)

that's why I only date orchids


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2015)

By the way, how do you drain water?
I see that the pots are sitting above the tray, and the tray can only take so much water.
Do you take all the pots out, take the tray out to dump the water? or somehow tray has some tube attached to them for automatic drainage?


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2015)

My setup is primitive compared to yours!!! Very nice setup!!!


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> By the way, how do you drain water?
> I see that the pots are sitting above the tray, and the tray can only take so much water.
> Do you take all the pots out, take the tray out to dump the water? or somehow tray has some tube attached to them for automatic drainage?



the plants are all in slotted trays nested in closed trays. i just take the trays to the porch or kitchen sink to water and drain for a minute before putting them back. if i were smart i would have drainage, or another option is to pump out water with a shop vac.


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2015)

originally i would water in place and the trays under the eggcrate would catch the water. but eventually they would leak so now they just catch any drops.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 28, 2015)

That's a nice home setup. :clap: I used to have my menagerie on something like that....until hubby thought they'd look better in the basement. The good thing though was that he built me an indoor greenhouse grow room.....with HID lights, fans and humidifiers. Keep working on your wife and maybe she'll cave and let you build one.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 28, 2015)

Nicely done. Love it.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 28, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

Justin said:


> the plants are all in slotted trays nested in closed trays. i just take the trays to the porch or kitchen sink to water and drain for a minute before putting them back. if i were smart i would have drainage, or another option is to pump out water with a shop vac.



Thanks for the answer.
Watering is always the big pain of growing indoor for me.
For now, I grow by the window.

I always pay close attention to light setup because eventually sometime in the future when I move, I will have to switch to light setup as I won't have large south windows anymore. 

Plus, I will be old, so I need to figure out a way to spend less energy to water and drain.


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2015)

Nice set up and very clean. My grow space is highly limited and i get heat from my better half as well. I keep getting the "you better not turn this place into a jungle" when she sees me looking at plants online.


----------

